# Northern Lights Auto



## Comfortablynumb (Sep 25, 2015)

I have 2 NL's that are in the 8'th week of flowering,I've been watching the trichomes with a pocket microscope but I still don't see any change in color at all,they're all clear with no amber at all.Should I wait to harvest a little longer until I see some amber? The flowering time is 8 weeks according to CKS.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 25, 2015)

As people will tell you those times estimates are under optimal lab conditions, from what I've gathered you'll prob need to go for at least 2 weeks if you want a nice body high I recommend you wait till you see amber patience is key in this realm haha.

Pictures always help if you want more precise  answers though &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2015)

You should be seeing some coudy triches soon and then some amber.


----------



## Locked (Sep 25, 2015)

Is this an Auto Flower plant? If so than it should have been done already. Either way I would wait for at least cloudy trichomes.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 25, 2015)

hammy knows autos. sup hammy?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 26, 2015)

Autos do not actually usually have "flowering periods" listed, but the time it takes the plant to go from seed to harvest.  Most do take more than 8 weeks though.  How old is the plant?


----------



## Locked (Sep 26, 2015)

docfishwrinkle said:


> hammy knows autos. sup hammy?



What up Doc? 

How the hell have you been?  Yeah I used to love me some Autos and then I tried some Dank Regular Photo Strains and never touched another Auto.


----------



## Comfortablynumb (Oct 2, 2015)

The plants were started on June 15 and yes,they're auto flowering. I checked the other day and I'm seeing more cloudy colored trichomes now so I think I'll harvest them this weekend.How can I store the trimmings for making hash?
I was wondering why regular seeds are preferred over auto flowering,do you get higher yields or just the fact that you have more control over when they begin to flower?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 2, 2015)

There are several reasons for photoflower over Autoflower strains. The biggest is probably the fact that you cant clone autos so maintaining a desired phenotype is next to impossible unless you get 100 seeds from an auto strain that is like an F8, which means the genetic traits are very stable. Even then its not guaranteed that you would get the same desired phenotype with all 100 seeds.

The next thing is that most autos right now aren't great yield producers in comparison to photoflowering plants. This is both a genetic trait that comes from the Autoflower landrace strain but it is also a natural occurrence from the fact that most autos don't have the same length of time to grow big enough to produce the amount of bud sites or the sizable buds that photoflowers can grow. This leads to the same result in potency.

If you want to make hash from your trim, depending on which hash method you want to use, you can either bag them up fresh and freeze them for making oil extract or bubble hash. If you want to make dry ice hash (my favorite for flavor and potency) then you will want to dry and cure the trim. For that I use screens for drying and then a semi-airtight plastic tote for cure/storage.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2015)

That is funny Hamster, as I make bubble hash with ice because I believe it has more potency and flavor than the dry ice hash.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 3, 2015)

That IS interesting. I have done both and found the ice water(bubble) to not have a lot of flavor to me, but the potency is definitely there if the strain is good. As I remember it, the taste was real clean. I think the dry ice hash gets a small amount of dry leaf material which gives it more flavor to me.


----------



## Comfortablynumb (Oct 4, 2015)

I harvested the biggest plant yesterday,it was starting to show more milky trichomes.I plan on leaving the other plant a few more weeks,or however long it takes,so that it shows amber trichomes.What kind of high will I get from milky versus amber trichomes?
I'd love to take a picture of the trichomes but it's pretty hard trying to hold a cell phone and a pocket microscope at the same time.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 4, 2015)

Typically, when they are milky, they are at peak for heady high(with little body stone if the genetics work that way), then as they turn amber, they get more narcotic and bring about more of a body stone or couch-lock. But it will vary some depending on the genetics of that strain. For example; you can't take a strain that is bred to be a head high and then allow it to turn amber and get a total body stone out of it.


----------



## Comfortablynumb (Oct 4, 2015)

You must've read my mind,I've been wondering about changing a super lemon haze into having a stoned effect.
I've only been smoking weed for the past year and all the strains I've grown have had the stoned effect.I can't imagine what a high must feel like and not be stoned at the same time,if you understood that.I'm a little under the influence right now and my thoughts and my typing doesn't match.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 5, 2015)

If you are fairly new to smoking MJ then you get pretty high and often can't tell a whole lot about the high. But as you smoke longer you will develop a sense of the way the high affects you. Also, different strains will have different affects. If you pay careful attention to how it is affecting you, you will notice that you feel the high in your head. You will feel more of it in your face and in your vision, and other senses. The other type of high, you will feel in your body more. Your body will often tingle or have a sensation of buzzing. This is often a relaxing type of high that is good for relieving pain and stress. You will still feel it in your head but the 2 are distinctly different. 

In many of the hybrid strains today, you will get some blend of both types of high. Sometimes the heady part will hit you first and after a period of time, it will calm down and settle into your body. If you smoke some that makes your head and heart race, and it makes you feel paranoid and uncomfortable, then that is one that was harvested too early and the resin hasn't fully matured. If you harvest while the trichomes are still mostly clear, you will get this effect. 

Now if you have a strain that is a hybrid and you take it in the early stages of ripeness, when the trichs are mostly milky with no amber, then you will often get the type of heady high that would come from the one plant. But if you allow the buds to age longer so that you get a lot of amber trichomes, then the high will be more like the other plant.

However, this doesn't always hold true because of the uniqueness of genetic blending. For example; if you have a strain that is a blend of 2 plants that give heady highs, then the high of the hybrid will most likely be some version of a head high even if you allow it to go to mostly amber. The best way to get the type of high that you like best is to take a few buds from a plant in the early stages (when the trichs are 90% milky and no amber), then allow the rest to go until you see about 10% amber, and take some more. Then allow the rest to go until you have about 50% amber. Then you can try all of these and decide if there is enough difference and which you like best.

I have found that for me, I like to let mine go until I get 90% milky and 5-10% amber(if possible) on all of my strains.


----------

